# Best places to buy BETTAS online?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

What are some good online sites to buy nice quality, more exotic variations of Betta splendens? (don't have to be show winning bloodlines, just looking for less commonly available fin/color pattern variations)

Any of them happen to sell the Bettas with the actual photo of the fish you would get?


----------



## dbest671 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aquabid.com and eBay are your best bet, they do have actual pictures of the fish you will receive. I purchased a betta on Aquabid that was in Thailand. Took about two week total to get him, but he was well worth it. The thailand breeders get together and do shipments 1-2 a month to the states. Your transhipper will handle getting the fish from customs and shipping to you, this is the "costly" part. I think I paid $20 for the fish and shipping to the US, then another $40 to the transhipper (for their time/shipping). But he was a beautiful fish, had him for a little more than three years before he crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## ckeep22 (Nov 25, 2015)

What about to Canada?

I noticed most aquabid sellers only ship to the states.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

ckeep22 said:


> What about to Canada?
> 
> I noticed most aquabid sellers only ship to the states.


same thing for Canada
) just checked Aqb - **Red Copper 0014** By Bettatommy99 will ship to Canada - very nice fish for $30 or check this one - STEEL BLUE MUSTARD MALE #B5917 (seller Blimp33) for $25.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there no specialized online Betta stores/suppliers? (particularly carrying exotic Bettas that you wouldn't normally find at your LFS)
I've seen the likes for high quality guppies and the likes.


----------



## Melika (Feb 7, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> What are some good online sites to buy nice quality, more exotic variations of Betta splendens? (don't have to be show winning bloodlines, just looking for less commonly available fin/color pattern variations)
> 
> Any of them happen to sell the Bettas with the actual photo of the fish you would get?


I haven't purchased through them myself yet, but I came across this provider, with pictures of the actual betta you are buying: APB Show Bettas - Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah in Canada Shipping is insane for aquabid!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

This is an observation not a review
This site doesn't like us taking about or linking e--bay but I believe it and Aquabid.com are the 2 more commonly sued sites for betta buying. 
It should be noted if you buy from over seas you must use a transshipper to bring the fish into the US. Most sellers list transshippers they use. Its best to contact the transshipper BEFORE buying to learn what their fee is and costs of shipping/shipping options. I find its best to call-emails can get lost/take longer to get a response. Ask the trasnsshiper when they get their next shipment of bettas in so you know when the fish will be coming (different for each transshipper)-typically transshippers spend a whole day at the airport getting through customs and getting the fish to work/home and begin prepping them to ship out the next day or day after. Most transshippers will not response to email/calls the day fish come in as they are very busy.

Both will have sellers from US and over seas.
E--bay lets you filter to US only.
Aquabid has a larger betta selection and even separates groups by tail type to make searching easier. Hm (halfmoon) and hmpk (halfmoon plakat) are typically the largest categories..
E--Bay you use a search word ("betta") and filter to "live fish".
E--bay has money back guarantees but you must read the fine print-I believe live goods (fish) must be shipped over night.
Aquabid does not offer any money back guarantees-they simply host the auctions/sales. They also do not charge the sellers any fees for auctions/sales (unlike e--bay).
Both sites have feedback section for sellers use this to help you choose who you buy from, check % of positive verses neutral or negative reviews and read the neutral and negative ones to know what that seller has done wrong in the past.
With both sites thoroughly read the sellers DOA guarantee-if they don't offer a refund I'd advise against using them. 
If seller does not give info on how they ship (and if you are using a trans shipper ask them too) ask! Make sure they properly package and insulate fish boxes!


I have bought from aquabid (4 bettas) but never e--bay mostly because I'd rather get directly from the breeder than pay for a betta who's price has been jacked up on e--bay by someone that just orders bulk bettas and raises price to make a profit.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up AquaAurora!
I should have mentioned sellers within the USA only. I never buy from overseas (at least not myself, if I do, I have my LFS get the shipments for me), no livestock, not even plants.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

My 4 aquabid bettas are from Thailand, but there are US sellers on that site too-there is a icon by the listing name that shows US sellers:







or


----------

